# Solved: Windows 7 update no longer works at all



## Rinny (May 15, 2013)

I had some issues installing my updates initially, so I did them in small chunks in order to prevent my computer from freezing up. Finally I was ready to install service pack 1, but the installation continued to fail. After trying many things, Windows thinks that I have never installed any updates at all, and can't search for new ones. When I try, this is the error I receive:

"An error occurred while checking for new updates for your computer.

Error(s) found:
Code 8007370B Windows update encountered an unknown error."

It also says:

Most recent check for updates: Never
Updates were installed: Never

Which is of course not true. I'd like to try uninstalling these updates so I can try again, but I can't do that if it thinks they aren't there.

I have tried using the Update Readiness tool, which claims to be successful, but changes nothing.

I have run the update troubleshooter which claims to fix two issues, but changes nothing.

I have tried to run sfc /scannow as suggested by many people, but I receive this error:
"Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation."

I have tried stopping the Windows Update service, deleting the Software Distribution folder, and restarting the service, but it changes nothing.

I'm at my wit's end; this is a company computer and I really need to get it working again. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Rinny (May 15, 2013)

I have also tried downloading the service pack to install that way, and receive this error when I try:

"The name of an attribute in an identity is not within the legal range.

Error: ERROR_SXS_INVALID_IDENTITY_ATTRIBUTE_NAME(0x8007370b)"

My best guess right now is that the computer doesn't see past updates, and therefore is unable to install the service pack on top of them.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

This MS page has the Update readiness tool which might fix your problem:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/947821


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Go to your control panel and then click on programs and features and then you should see a list of installed programs. Check to see what version(s) of Microsoft .NET Framework you currently have installed.


----------



## Rinny (May 15, 2013)

At the time I had version 4 installed.

Using the update readiness tool did not work, as I said in my original post. But I've since solved the problem. I had a bad stick of RAM which probably caused a corrupted installation. I removed it, reinstalled windows, and everything is working perfectly.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good glad to hear it!  Please mark your post as solved for us when you know everything is working perfectly!


----------

